# Problem Buying Groupons



## Kozman (Feb 9, 2015)

Using the current promo code love20 (20%) I tried to purchase a Groupon from a restaurant I've purchased in the past. I received an error code that I exceeded the limit for this promotion. I was allowed to purchase from a different restaurant I've never bought before.  Is there a lifetime limit on any particular restaurant?  I thought the limit was only on a particular 'current' promo code.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2015)

Have YOU exceeded the limit, or has the offer reached the limit on the number of coupons offered?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2015)

You can only use love20 once per groupon account.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sometimes there is a hidden limit on how often you can buy a groupon for a particular place.  I've bought at one restaurant three times over the years.  My guess is that it's a new offer each year.  Another offer shows up periodically, but apparently it's the same offer because I've exceeded my limit each time I try to purchase it since the first time.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 9, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> You can only use love20 once per groupon account.


My offer said that it can be used on 3 different groupons, which is unusual.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2015)

I just looked up the terms for that one and it is unusual at 3.  There is also a $50 max discount which may be total for all 3 and not just $50 per use.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 9, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I just looked up the terms for that one and it is unusual at 3.  There is also a $50 max discount which may be total for all 3 and not just $50 per use.



I used this particular discount code (allowing 3) on only one restaurant before going back and trying to buy a groupon for a restaurant I purchased last year. That is when the problem came up.  I did not exceed the 3 on THIS offer.  I even tried to purchase it at full price and was dissed! LOL!  So, I think perhaps this restaurant had a super secret limit for each customer.

I tried to ask Groupon but they came back and said my e-mail address was not in their system....clearly not true.  So, I'll just live with it.  I'm just trying to understand why. There are plenty of other offers to take advantage of.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kozman said:


> So, I think perhaps this restaurant had a super secret limit for each customer.



This happens all the time.  There is no way to know that limit until you try it and reach your max.  Then it will inform you.  

If you're buying a place for the first time, you can set your quantity to a high number (i.e. 10) and if there is a limit it will quickly tell you when you are checking out and change the quantity - and it will do it before you input your payment info and commit to purchase.


----------

